# Maxing reading area - deleting/hiding location line and progress bar on bottom



## raymondh (Jan 30, 2011)

Any hacks on how to do this? Ideally it would be nice to have it invisible, so text can go all the way to the bottom of the screen, and then have command to make it appear then disappear again when i want to check it.

Anything like this exist? It looks like I could add a couple more lines of text in the viewing area if so.

Also, I have seen the horizontal margin hack to tweak a bit more reading area - is there a top and bottom margin hack as well?

My kindle is 3rd gen


----------



## grizedale (Sep 2, 2010)

raymondh said:


> Any hacks on how to do this? Ideally it would be nice to have it invisible, so text can go all the way to the bottom of the screen, and then have command to make it appear then disappear again when i want to check it.


I too would love this...


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Sorry no hacks available that I know of for this.

There is one for screen savers. And one for fonts on the K2, not sure about K3 for fonts.


----------



## raymondh (Jan 30, 2011)

well crap.  Maybe one day...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't count on it. Amazon is notorious for not allowing users to configure the Kindle. Instead we get "social features".  

Mike


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

jmiked said:


> Instead we get "social features".


Somebody must use them.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Or they thought someone would


jmiked said:


> Don't count on it. Amazon is notorious for not allowing users to configure the Kindle. Instead we get "social features".
> 
> Mike





Elk said:


> Somebody must use them.


Or they thought someone would


----------

